# upper lip discouloration



## cypriotdiva (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a very frustrating and embarassing problem for almost 6 years now and doesnt seem to go away.my upper lip has a 5 o' clock like shadow even when all my upper hair is removed and from distance it looks like a moustache but its not...just a weird shadow.the most annoying part is that I've tried everything from whitening creams(even natural ones) to srubs,microdermabrasion creams,serums and masks and doesn't seem to go away.it sometimes getts a llil better but i can still see some shadow and make up doesnt really do anything.the only thing I didnt try is going to the doctor but my mum insists she doesnt see anything(yeah right).if any girls here have the same problem pls give me some advice


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 13, 2008)

you should definately see a dermatologist. they would be able to help more than anyone or any at home products.


----------

